# Boiler disconnect



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

From my local state and utility co mandate, a means of disconnect outside of the boiler room in event of fire and one means of disconnect within sight for means of service.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing to do with nec of , course

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> From my local state and utility co mandate, a means of disconnect outside of the boiler room in event of fire and one means of disconnect within sight for means of service. Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Yeh the thing is my local AHJ is different than yours


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

I assume you are talking gas fired boiler,the AHJ in our area lets the breakers in the electric boilers serve as the disco,I would say for a gas boiler 422.30 might be the rule for providing a disconnecting means motor driven appliance.


----------

